# Anarenn solo campaign (Loth keep out)



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there! I'm willing to start a solo campaign based on my homebrew setting, and I'd like to see if there's any interest. 

The setting is huge, and I don't really have any preference, so I will leave the choice of the type of campaign up to you. We could make a poll or something like that if there is any interest. I'd say that we could start at EL 4, and after the spoiler there are some options. (if you get bored reading that, you can jump to them.

[sblock=setting, long] Anarenn is a huge, continental forest world. There are no oceans or seas, though: at the edges of the world there are mountains, growing bigger and bigger, and inhabited by all sort of savage  populations: orcs, goblins. Some say that there are even stranger beasts, as you go farther and farther from the forests.

I wont be going in much detail on the geography of the land, as I'll try to post online a map soon.

Anarenn has been inhabited by humans for at least 2500 years. Once it was a single, amazing forest, stretching for what it seemed to be an infinity (think the black forest that Europe was once). But as civilization started to spread, that of course changed. Forest are thicker in the newly inhabited lands and there are more fields in the older lands. However, the process has been really slowed because some forests are grim places, inhabited by savage and ancient spirits of the nature: you can't go chopping down tree wherever you want.

 Humans are the dominant race of the world: there are other races too, like halflings, gnomes and dwarves, but only the former have some mighty kingdoms. 

Nothing that compares to the Empire, however: it is the main force on Anarenn, founded more than 2000 years ago, and it was led by the same dynasty since then. The Emperor rules (directly or by the will of the mighty Arch-dukes) on the south-eastern quarter of the world, the north-wester edge, and there's a duchy in the south-western quarter, too. Since it's creation, the empire has been always entwined with the Church of the High Father, the dominant religion on Anarenn. It worships three gods: The High Father, the Benevolent Mother, and the Son in Shadows. The church is exremely powerful, but it has no central leader. As there is not only one holy scripture, there can be great differences among two priests, as each of them can interpret the dogmas in a different ways. Because of that, the Church is divided in almost a dozen mighty orders (each of them LN, LG, or NG), each of them with different views, and each of them with a different hierarchy and organization. To add complexity to confusion, it is often true that the same man has two titles: one from the Empire and another from the Church. It is a common truth that trying to understand who is higher in the social ladder is a damn hard work.

Other powerful nations are: 
- Akodal, the historical rival of the Empire, hidden behind an impressive chain of fortresses in the south-eastern edge. The Great Barbaric Kingdom of the north: it is not actually a nation, rather it's a collection of barbarians, monsters and humanoids that inhabit the frozen wastes out of the edges of Northern Anarenn.
- The kingdom of Ishiza: the only place in Anarenn where there are plains. Famous for horse breeding and other cattle. South - western quarter.
- The Virdee: a great number of small kingdoms (think austria and germany during the XVI). The worst of the war-mongering nobles clichè
-The kindgoms of Tiliira, Hargrass, the republic of Fielet: some other kingdoms.
-The free cities of Mirui, Ronol, Namwert, Bruth and Ingrest: commercial powers, most of them near the geographical center of Anarenn.
-a great number of smaller kingdoms, duchies, tribes and lawless lands.

All of the named countries pay respect and tributes to the empire, with the exception of Akodal and the Barbaric Kingdom (the first because it's still an enemy, and the other because no one would dare to go outside of the world in order to force them to pay tributes)

Another thing worth of mention is the fact that ALL of the wizards belong to the Wizard's towers, and of users of magic have to be viewed by a wizard in order to live without any guard bothering them. (if you know robert jordan, the mechanics are similar: people with talent for magic can hurt themselves and the others). This is strictly enforced in the empire, more or less enforced in all of the remaining lands. 

Uh...that's it for now. [/sblock]

So...we can make one of the following campaigns:

-Merchants/Bandits
-Empire on the borders (battles/politics)
-Empire in civil lands (politics/investigation/battle)
-Church (investigation/crusades etc)
-Nobles stewards( some noble of the Virdee, or someone in the commercial cities)
-Mercenaries

-something else....open for suggestions here.

The chosen player may then choose the location of the adventures and make some other requests regarding the campaign.

Note: the campaign has some house rules, and the magic is heavily toned down, especially the magic items and diffusion of spells (for example you cannot learn a spell from a normal scroll. that makes spell hunting and magic items hunting really important and itneresting)



Happy to reply to specific questions


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nightbreeze,

I have to admit a fondness for solo games, so I'm certainly interested. I enjoy the freedom to make unusual characters that solo campaigns provide without the worry of unbalancing a party. The freedom to choose one's own path and to take the campaign in unusual directions is likewise enticing.

You only mention humans, halflings, gnomes, dwarves, goblins and orcs as races inhabiting Anarenn; certainly nothing wrong with those, though I am curious what other types of creatures might be around. The world sounds fairly human-centric; is your preference to have a human PC? I'd have no problem with playing one, though I find solo-campaigns a great opportunity to try unusual races (I love Savage species).

For instance, I find your mention of "ancient spirits of nature" inhabiting the primeval forests of Anarenn intriguing. Imagine a campaign based around those spirits awakening in response to a sacred wood being besieged by unscrupulous tree-clearing human settlers of the Empire. Playing a crusading human druid trying to stop the loggers would be a natural (heh heh) choice, but so might playing a young elemental or treant intent on defending its home. _Awakening in the primeval forest, a young sapling discovers the felled bodies of its ancestors littering the forest floor around it. Intent on revenge, the lone sapling must uproot itself and undertake a quest to stop the despoilers through wit, guile and force of branch, all the while seeking the council and aid of other elemental spirits._

If you'd prefer more direct interaction with humans and their world, then a being capable of shape-shifting into human form would be an option. I find the noble metallic dragons, with their ability to adopt alternate forms, use magic and fight to be versatile PCs in solo campaigns. It'd make a good infiltrator in some type of intrigue-based campaign. _A young dragon hatches alone in a new world far different from that of the bygone age when its kind were sovereign rulers over all of Anarenn. Now, great swaths of the primeval forest have been cleared by humans and their ilk. A lone hatchling must make its way discreetly through the intrigue-laden Empire they have forged if it wishes to grow and prosper. Adopting various human guises, the dragon creates friendships and alliances as it seeks its own path; one that will swell the worth of its horde while bringing it the power which is its birthright._ What can I say; I'm a sucker for dragons. 

Your description of the eastern-European-style kingdoms of the Virdee reminds me of one particular Romanian warlord rumored to be amongst the undead. I imagine playing an undead spirit or ghost able to occasionally posses mortals would be an interesting premise for a campaign. _A ruling dynasty lays sundered in the east. A young lord, the proper heir of the kingdom, lies cold and dead in his bedchamber; the victim of his rivals' murderous intrigues. The spirits of his ancestors will not accept him within their ranks however; they demand vengeance first. And so a restless spirit stirs in the darkened halls of the royal palace as the young lord returns from the grave. The dead lord's shadow now drifts purposefully through the lands of the living as it seeks those who damned it to an eternity of torment._

A human-centric solo-campaign also lends itself well to fish-out-of-water characters. Pretty much any type of monstrous character could be played as a redeemed orphan trying to survive in human lands. The choice of race could reflect some pre-established campaign history; perhaps pointing to a race that was defeated and nearly wiped out by humans during the Empire's growth. _As the Empire's frontiers plunge ever farther across the land, ancient tribal-grounds of the old races are overrun and subsumed. Nowadays, the few descendants of those ancient peoples are reviled and hunted as monsters by the citizens of the Empire. Hatred, distrust and contempt abound, but there are yet small islands of kindness and succor to be found within the empire. The high temple of the Church of the High Father is one such island. Within its grounds a lone would-be monster has been embraced by the pious clergy and raised to respect the church's doctrine. Now grown, a righteous love for the High Father propels it to undertake a pilgrimage beyond the protective walls of the temple; a crusade to prove its worth and faith as it hunts wickedness amongst the humans who would mock its monstrous appearance._

If monstrous PCs aren't your cup of tea however, more conventional characters are always possible. Perhaps a gypsy-esque character intent on ferreting out evil cabalist and summoned demons. _A foul wind blows across the kingdoms of the Virdee. Rumors abound that sinister, and some would say "infernal" forces are behind the growing corruption in the hearts of men. Escalating feuds threaten to consume the land and its people in war and hellfire if nothing is done. A lone wanderer dressed in worn clothing and versed in the old ways walks into a sleepy city. Its people cannot see that they however on the brink of the Abyss. Gifted with the Second Sight and taught to hunt and slay the ancient evils, the wanderer sees and recognizes much that they'd miss however. He alone has the skills and weapons needed to dispatch these wicked foes of men._ Of course, playing the flip side of that coin is also appealing to me. _A lone imp, the lowliest of infernal creatures, moves discreetly through the gutters and alleys of the city of Ingrest. It moves in the form of animals as it dodges the ever vigilant Inquisitors of the church of the All Father. Seeking to further the plans of Hell, it whispers promises of power into the ears of both noble and low-born alike. If it succeeds in delivering enough corrupted souls for its infernal tithe and by doing so impress its overlords, perhaps it will earn itself a promotion down through the infernal ranks in time. And time, is definitely on the immortal demon's side..._ 

I don't know if any of my ideas strikes a cord in you, but think about it all and let me know your thoughts on the matter. As you can see above, I'm fairly flexible concept-wise at this point.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 6, 2008)

double post


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 6, 2008)

You sir, have amazing ideas for wonderful campaigns. I envy your real life DM. 

I'll try to adress the questions one by one.




			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Hi Nightbreeze,
> 
> You only mention humans, halflings, gnomes, dwarves, goblins and orcs as races inhabiting Anarenn; certainly nothing wrong with those, though I am curious what other types of creatures might be around.




What is good about having an entire setting is the fact that every creature can be found somewhere. Those already mentioned are known to almost anyone in the world, because they have kingdoms or at least communities and tribes. It is possible that there is some hidden city of,say, dopplegangers, but they are unknown to most of them. It would be an unnecessary exercise telling you all the available races, so if you are particularly interested in some of them, just give me a list of names, and I will address each of them. Keep in mind that I have been working on this setting for just an year, and I am the kind of DM who always leaves blank spots on the map and on the history, so it is entirely possible that I just invent something on the fly.

There are some races that deserve a side note. These (elves included) are aviable if you are particularly interested in them. (and they offer exceptions to many of the common rules or knowledges in the world). However, in order to explain what and where they are, I have to disclose some knowledge that shouldn't be known by a "normal" pc. I will PM vague information if you consider taking it, and full information if you decide to play one.



> The world sounds fairly human-centric; is your preference to have a human PC?




Not really. However, I'd like a PC that has a proper community and can move to another one. So if you want to play a manticore, I can place you in the Greater barbarian kingdom of the north, and there you will be able to interact with barbarian tribes, other monsters and all kind of strange things. And (secret info  ) you may participate to an awesome clash with the southern civilizations. 

There is however one thing that I don't appreciate about monster races: they feel a little bit too vanilla for me. (well, this is why I rarely play fighter or barbarian). If you thing you can enjoy being a "simple" melee monster for a lot of levels, that's ok for me, though.



> Imagine a campaign based around those spirits awakening in response to a sacred wood being besieged by unscrupulous tree-clearing human settlers of the Empire.




It would certainly be fun 
Hmmm....as for the treant, my jaw dropped when I saw that, but keep in mind this: there won't be much social interaction. I have some interesting ideas (for example the ancient fathers: they are a sort of evil treants who defend some forests, and with rituals requiring the sacrifice of human blood they can regrow chopped trees and expand the forests), it would be interesting. I thing I can provide several nice adventures, but I feel that in the long run you would get a little bit bored. (unless you start taking levels in some class and get the leadership feat...proceeding then to create an organization of nature loving spirits, druids and common folks...hmm)



> a being capable of shape-shifting into human form would be an option. I find the noble metallic dragons, with their ability to adopt alternate forms, use magic and fight to be versatile PCs in solo campaigns. It'd make a good infiltrator in some type of intrigue-based campaign.




As for shape-shifting, there is that race with la+0 from eberron, for example.
As for the dragons instead, I would be an interesting experiment. Just because there are not intelligent dragons anymore . Or at least, not anyone known. Intelligent dragons are stuff of legends, because the dragons nowdays are ravenous, hungry, angry and violent beats . Sure, they have some cunning that puts them beyond the simple predators, but they are not capable of speech, and surely not capable of magic. 

Before going on with the dragon idea, however, I'll have to ask you: I'm not used to monster campaigns, so: wouldn't it be awkward if a dragon gains 10 levels in, say 10 years? They should get more powerful as they age, after all. Sure, you can take classes levels, but it is awkward to see a puppy dragon casting teleport...  

Or are you thing about a longer time - ranging campaign (like, frequent skips of 10-15 years?). Sadly, I can't give you that: there's a certain timeline of events that I have to respect, and they are quite important.

EDIT: Maybe what I wrote gave the wrong impression. I will allow you to play an intelligent dragon, of course.

And speaking of it, as always my immagination kicked in and I started throwing wild ideas 

So, to solve the problem of power by age, when you first get out of your egg, you will find yourself alone in a strange, but familiar cave. There will be some objects and room in there, as well a mysterious chamber, filled with strange symbols, an altar and crystal items. As you will approach each new level, and you notify me that you want to proceed witht he dragon progression, you will be guided by visions. You will gather food, material components, and other specific items, and then you will enter in a week-long sleep. During the sleep, you will gain access to the memories of your ancestors, uncovering parts of their secrets and the reason behind their disappearance, and at the end of this week you awake to find the food and material components gone, new symbols on the walls of the chamber and your body, and your power grown....as well as the memories of new clues for your search 




> Your description of the eastern-European-style kingdoms of the Virdee reminds me of one particular Romanian warlord rumored to be amongst the undead. I imagine playing an undead spirit or ghost able to occasionally posses mortals would be an interesting premise for a campaign.




That is fine for me. I would prefer however, a longer-time possessions. Meaning, no hopping from one person to another. I'd have a few suggestions for this: for example, you are a spirit who is chosen, for one reason or another, (by the way, you would learn how afterlife _actually _ is  ) to help the rising of an young lord at a northern duchy by undermining the power of the southern nobles who will became his worst rivals in the future.



> A human-centric solo-campaign also lends itself well to fish-out-of-water characters.




Side note: the empire hasn't really expanded for the last 300 years. For some reason they stopped, and they seemed happy enough to re-organize and just accept the respect and tributes of the remaining lands. If they wanted, however, they could try to influence almost anyone. 

The idea of a monster as a part of an order of the church is interesting. It allows you to play a strange creature, while being a part of the society (well...kind of).



> If monstrous PCs aren't your cup of tea however, more conventional characters are always possible.




Hm...I would advice you to play for the good/neutral side. Or at least, if you decide to be evil, leave a door open for the possibility of redemption. Because there could come a day when you get erased, and you don't even know why. And that is not a nice ending for the campaign .

I like the idea, however. I may have a couple of suggestions. Remember those comercial cities? Three of them form a rough triangle near the geographical center of Anarenn. And in this triangle, there are the Holy Mountains. Funny enough, they hold no particular significance for the church: it is just that as long as the civilization of Anarenn has existed, there have been temples. Think about Tibet: all sort of of orders who don't necessary share the same credo, but they coexist in peace. Also, there is the Azur Temple there: it's a center of knowledge and peace, with few equals. It is famous for the fact that its inhabitants don't worship the High Father, but are exremely respected by all of the church orders.  Your character could come from there.




> I don't know if any of my ideas strikes a cord in you



All of them 

I shall admit that I prefer a campaign that allows you to move and interact free in human's lands, however, as that is the backbone of the setting. There are a lot of wild lands (for example the north-eastern quarter of Anarenn has no kingdomes, just a loose amount of wild-west like cities at the edge of a huge, impenetrable ancient forest.), but making an isolated campaign there doesn't really thrill me.

As you can see, I'm too flexible on the concepts 
So go on with your questions, and start considering what option do you like the most. If you want, I can toss out some other idea, too.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm just lurking the thread, but I thought I'd drop in and say:







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> (unless you start taking levels in some class and get the leadership feat...proceeding then to create an organization of nature loving spirits, druids and common folks...hmm)



...sounds like an AMAZINGLY cool idea.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 6, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> I'm just lurking the thread, but I thought I'd drop in and say:...sounds like an AMAZINGLY cool idea.



 Well, it would be quite original...seing treants, forest spirits collaborate in the open with humans instead of staying hidden in the deep forest as usual...I'll have to place it out of the Imperial lands, however . Well there are an infinity of places left...overall the surface of Anarenn is almost twice the surface of Europe...

Note: I have edited the section regarding dragons.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 6, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> You sir, have amazing ideas for wonderful campaigns. I envy your real life DM.



Thanks very much for that, though you might be surprised to hear that many DMs aren't generally excited to deal with unusual PC concepts. Some occasionally fretful to hear my character pitches. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I will PM vague information if you consider taking it, and full information if you decide to play one.



You've certainly piqued my curiosity with your cryptic allusion to Anarenn elves. I wouldn't mind hearing something more about them.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> If you thing you can enjoy being a "simple" melee monster for a lot of levels, that's ok for me, though.



What a monster can do changes significantly with the particulars of its race. Some have interesting special abilities or skills which can open up a many options besides simple head-bashing; just as many if not more than some character classes. But yeah, adding class levels can also be an interesting option to pursue depending on PC concept.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Hmmm....as for the treant, my jaw dropped when I saw that, but keep in mind this: there won't be much social interaction.



I wouldn't say so myself. Forests may seem big and empty to common folk, but to those who are familiar with the sylvan realm they can be positively teeming with intricate social communities of elven tree cities, hidden forest gnome tree-burroughs, sacred druidic groves, fairy mounds, goblin markets, wandering centaur tribes and perhaps even local assemblies air, earth and water elementals. Hmm. Playing an elemental spirit could be interesting...

Think of the entire forest as one large thriving cosmopolitain city that happens to be spread out over dozens or hundreds of square miles of forest. In that way, someone familiar with the various communities could travel from sylvan neighborhood to neighborhood to exchange news, services and goods with a large array of NPCs, just like in most campaigns. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As for the dragons instead, I would be an interesting experiment. Just because there are not intelligent dragons anymore



Maybe that's simply what the true dragons want mortals to believe. Nowadays the smartest dragons live incognito amongst the mortal races, accruing vast hordes while masquerading as human merchant-princes; all while living in luxury and relative safety. Only the lesser racial-throwbacks still live in dank caves... 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Or are you thing about a longer time - ranging campaign (like, frequent skips of 10-15 years?). Sadly, I can't give you that: there's a certain timeline of events that I have to respect, and they are quite important.



That's the simplest solution and the direction I happened to be thinking, but its easy to adjust. Dragon Magazine 320 has the five metallic dragons presented as Savage-Species-style monster progression classes. They also suggest that PC dragons, being exceptional members of their species, can grow in size and power somewhat faster than conventional members of their species; effectively advancing in level as do other PCs and ignoring standard dragon aging. Besides, it sounds like you're somewhat used to tweaking draconic races in your campaign setting to suit your desires. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Hm...I would advice you to play for the good/neutral side. Or at least, if you decide to be evil, leave a door open for the possibility of redemption.



That'd be fine; I generally prefer to play on the light side of things. The undead spirit can try to maintain a moral code it held in life, though it'd be harder for the imp I imagine. I have to admit; it could be interesting to try playing a recalcitrant demon seeking to weazle it's way out of the afterlife its earned after a life of wickedness... 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Also, there is the Azur Temple there: it's a center of knowledge and peace, with few equals. It is famous for the fact that its inhabitants don't worship the High Father, but are extremely respected by all of the church orders.  Your character could come from there.



It sounds like an interesting venue. Do you have any suggestions for an interesting PC race in your campaign background?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I shall admit that I prefer a campaign that allows you to move and interact free in human's lands.



Fair enough. That being said, of the oddball concepts I've pitched, I think a dragon PC who can spend unlimited amounts of time in human form would have the easiest time interacting in conventional human society.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> If you want, I can toss out some other idea, too.



I'd welcome any PC ideas or suggestions you believe might prove interesting.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to reply now. It seems that you didn't notice my edit on the dragons, as you were probably writing while I edited  So I'll not be adressing it for now, and I'll be waiting to see what do you think about that option.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 7, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> So I'll not be addressing it for now, and I'll be waiting to see what do you think about that option.



What you describe sounds interesting if you intend it as a means of introducing background and plot, though if it's intended as an artificial means to age a PC dragon then I have to admit it interests me less. Like I mentioned above, I believe there are simpler ways to deal with the draconic aging issue besides resorting to an elaborate magical solution.

Another idea for playing a dragon that occurs to me would be to try a pseudodragon PC. They often associate with, and are sought out by humans. My PC could associate itself with a human cohort/owner of some sort. The dragon could serve as a spy and ally while furthering its own goals. Advancing in class levels would help give the character added abilities.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> You've certainly piqued my curiosity with your cryptic allusion to Anarenn elves. I wouldn't mind hearing something more about them.



Will send a private message asap.



> What a monster can do changes significantly with the particulars of its race. Some have interesting special abilities or skills which can open up a many options besides simple head-bashing; just as many if not more than some character classes. But yeah, adding class levels can also be an interesting option to pursue depending on PC concept.




I see. Well, ask me about some races and I will give you some background on them.



> I wouldn't say so myself. Forests may seem big and empty to common folk, but to those who are familiar with the sylvan realm they can be positively teeming with intricate social communities of elven tree cities, hidden forest gnome tree-burroughs, sacred druidic groves, fairy mounds, goblin markets, wandering centaur tribes and perhaps even local assemblies air, earth and water elementals. Hmm. Playing an elemental spirit could be interesting...




Eh...the question is not that simple. There's a difference between the Anarenn forests and the classic fantasy forest. There are exceptions, but generally the ancient forests of Anarenn are far darker, nastier and less merrier places. There are no beatiful elven cities with happy animals passing by: there are nasty, old, grim and ancients spirits of the land, who mercilessly squash any human who dares enter the sacred groves. There are ravenous beasts, who prey on the hunters. There are the so-called grey forests, where all of this is twice as bad. 

Of course, not every forest is THAT bad. There are better forests, but even there the fey population is really small (and most of the times, not really those good fellas you use to know). Now, a druid who has travelled a little bit knows where are those places where he can find benevolent spirits, treants and gnomes, but he will likely has to travel a lot from one to the other. 

There are few exceptions however: somewhere on Anarenn there's a huge forest that is almost exactly the way you described it. I just wanted to give you the general feeling of Anarenn. 

You have two options: a grim campaign, where you have to move a lot, and you can't expect much benevolence from your natural allies, or a "classic" druid campaign, but mostly limited to the same country, at list for a while.



> That'd be fine; I generally prefer to play on the light side of things. The undead spirit can try to maintain a moral code it held in life, though it'd be harder for the imp I imagine. I have to admit; it could be interesting to try playing a recalcitrant demon seeking to weazle it's way out of the afterlife its earned after a life of wickedness...




As I have edited the dragons "canon" knowledge, I have (even more) edited afterlife and cosmology. If I showed all of it to you, you won't probably recognize it. And besides, there are no demons/devils, at least not in the way D&D has always presented them. 



> It sounds like an interesting venue. Do you have any suggestions for an interesting PC race in your campaign background?




Regarding the holy mountains, as you could have guessed, most of the monk orders in Anarenn come from there. There are rumors that some of the senseis are centuries old, but of course, no one can just go and ask them if that's true. It often happens that a monk is sent away from his monastery with a quest, or just to make him experience 10 years of life in the outside world.

The Azur Temple is an entirely different thing. It is somewhat lika a city built on a plateu, and a road connects it to the imperial way that connects the three commercial cities. Heavy (but unguarded) walls form several blocks on the road, until it gets to Azur. Then there's a little city built before the last wall (that one is guarder day and night), and behind that there are the gardens of Azur. You can see the top of the towers of Azur and nothing else. Common folk are not admitted behind the Blue Wall: they have no reason to go beyond it, as if they are sick, they will get cured outside of it. If they are hungry, they will be fed in the city. Usually, when a pilgrim arrives, the azurites help him and send him away after a month or so: they have a lot of friendly nobles, merchants or simply land-owners, and they always try to send a good word to one of them regarding the pilgrim.

As for unusual races risen by the Temple, there's a specific order who has a tradition for having non-standard members. They are however a little bit out of the society, as those not capable of mating with humans cannot get any noble title (they would have no human or half-human son/daughter). They are certainly respected...but they just are different.

As for races....I'll leave it up to you. I don't have nothing ready on that, so just give me a list of races and I will adress them. I have no custom races (as for now).



> Fair enough. That being said, of the oddball concepts I've pitched, I think a dragon PC who can spend unlimited amounts of time in human form would have the easiest time interacting in conventional human society.I'd welcome any PC ideas or suggestions you believe might prove interesting.




Whatever you chose to play, there are some things that will inevitably pop out in any campaign: mainly all the different orders of the church, war scenarios, and the wizards. The former have an agreement: none of them shows up on the battlefield support one army or another, as it could lead to in-fight between the wizard towers. The only exception to this rule are the warmages trained by the empire, and the wizards of Relentas, who give the empire the subtle kind of magic that the warmages don't have. 

Ah, important not on the magic: no fly spells. And no teleports . Also, no sendings 
Playing a wizard will be painful, because you will get sucked in training until you are 5th level, then they will give you two bodyguards and ask if you want to join some tower. Most of the wizards do, because that a secure way to learn new spells. There are few spells available, and it is really difficult to research new ones, so most of the wizards try to just steal or find new one in ancient ruins. 

An idea that crossed my mind is that you may try to be a gryphon rider: they are used by the empire as scouts and messengers. This campaign would need some twist, because it gets boring after a little bit.

You could also be "just" a merchant/noble anywhere you want, or you may try something else. Or you can live as a mercenary (pretty common in the Virdee). 

There is a little population of water-born creatures. As I said, there are no seas, but there are great rivers and lakes, and near the center of Anarenn there's a lake that is similar to a see (and in the center of it there are the islands where the Fortresses of Magic are: that is the "capitol city" of the wizards)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> What you describe sounds interesting if you intend it as a means of introducing background and plot, though if it's intended as an artificial means to age a PC dragon then I have to admit it interests me less. Like I mentioned above, I believe there are simpler ways to deal with the draconic aging issue besides resorting to an elaborate magical solution.
> 
> Another idea for playing a dragon that occurs to me would be to try a pseudodragon PC. They often associate with, and are sought out by humans. My PC could associate itself with a human cohort/owner of some sort. The dragon could serve as a spy and ally while furthering its own goals. Advancing in class levels would help give the character added abilities.



 Well, if you play as an intelligent dragon, you will have visions anyway, sorry.
And even if it first came in mind as a mean to bypass that problem, it connected instantly with some other ideas that has bean floating in my mind for a little bit of time. I think that it would make a great campaign, story-wise. And it would revolve, for a lot of time, on the mystery of intelligent dragons. 

As for the pseudodragon, I love them too  . The problem is, I never though about how do they fit in Anarenn -_-. Nevermind, an idea already formed in my mind, but I'll need to toy with it for a while, so I can't tell you what kind of start would the campaign have. However, pseudodragons have low ecl, so they would allow you to start picking class levels soon.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

As for the Fair people: they are not really fair. Not really. Not at all.

But, as you may guess, one the entire Anarenn was Elven land. 
One of the most clichè-ed (duh...sp?) thing you have ever seen.
I won't be writing what exactly happened, as it involves the most important info about the history of the world, it (as a combination of different characters, races, organizations and magical effects) is still affecting the world and continue doing it.

But there are three kind of elves.
One is just too much outside the world to be playable. You could encounter them as NPCs in the distant future.

The second kind of elves are a lousy, annoying, scheming bastards who live in one of the farthest places of Anarenn, behind an impenetrable forest. They have a certain view on the history, and they are manupulating several people here and there. A second type elf - related campaign would be evil or neutral at best, with some open doors to became good. Politics/magic/manipulation.

The third type of elves are somewhat like a renegades second type. They have another view on history, and they are regarded as traitors and racial enemies by the second type. The feeling is reciprocal, of course. The are more chaotic, and without a real organization. And they more or less mix up with the human society. A third type elf - related campaign would be good or at best neutral one, with mixed investigation/fight/magic.

Ah, as far as humans know, there are no elves, of course.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 7, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> There are few exceptions however: somewhere on Anarenn there's a huge forest that is almost exactly the way you described it.



All the better reason for a valiant sapling to defend that one forest all the more diligently. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As for unusual races risen by the Temple, there's a specific order who has a tradition for having non-standard members. I don't have nothing ready on that, so just give me a list of races and I will address them.



So the Azur temple complex is more eastern in feel. Hm. It might be interesting to try playing a spiritual and contemplative gentle-giant; perhaps an alaghi (a pseudo-yeti from the Forgotten Realms CS) or a minotaur.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> An idea that crossed my mind is that you may try to be a griffon rider: they are used by the empire as scouts and messengers. This campaign would need some twist, because it gets boring after a little bit.



Heh. Since griffon are a playable monster race in SS, perhaps it'd be more fun to play the griffin as the PC and have the rider be a human cohort. 

*shrug* I can't say that the idea appeals to me more than anything else we've discussed. Sorry. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Well, if you play as an intelligent dragon, you will have visions anyway, sorry.



Sounds good. Like I said, I don't mind the rune cave as a story element; I'm just less interested in it as a magical stop-gap measure for a game-mechanic issue.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As for the pseudodragon, I love them too  . However, pseudodragons have low ecl, so they would allow you to start picking class levels soon.



Their ECL combined with their hit dice make them equivalent to a 5th level character. The good thing about going with a pseudodragon vs a true dragon PC is that I could start off as an adult rather than a clueless infant. A later choice of class would depend on the particulars of the campaign, but I imagine a pseudodragon would make a good caster of some sort; possibly a sorcerer (good versatility), a dragonfire adept (thematically appropriate) or perhaps a bard (good self-sufficiency) or possibly a warlock or psion. I suppose rogue or scout levels might also be appropriate if I'd prefer to go with a stealthy spy/assassin type.

So, which of the ideas that we've been kicking around appeals to you most?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> So the Azur temple complex is more eastern in feel.




Not really. It holds no power over the other inhabitants of the Holy Mountains, and it's not really bound to them (at least, no much more that to the church, or other faiths). It just seems to be a temple respected by many, many people. It is hard to describe why and how in a single post, let's just say that even if they are secretive and hardly give any information, they have been solid defenders of humankind as long as the Church. What makes them different is the fact that they treat the church and all of the other faiths the same way, they are neutral. Because of that, people are willing to ignore the fact that they really don't give much information on what they do, how they do and why they do.

As for the Yeti-like creature, it would be probably coming from the barbaric kingdom of the north. Found as a child by the Knights of the Glaciers, during a scouting ride over Tisunark, the Shielding City. Raised by the Church, and now -up to you-



> So, which of the ideas that we've been kicking around appeals to you most?




Hrum. Lots of them. Well, let me list all of them:

* Treant, born in the Elestril woods. - limited social interaction with the human civilization, born in times of great peril for his beloved home. 
* Druid, defending the Elestril woods/somewhere else - better social interaction with humans, a little bit standard
* Metallic dragon infant, born in a certain cave, with no partents, but guided by his visions and the clues left from whoever build the place where he was born. - social interactions, deep into the greater plots and intrigues since the first steps in his world. Not quite clueless.
* Pseudodragon, raised by a wizard/particular noble - great social interactions, some serious plots since the beggining, (cannot move freely in human society until he gains the magic means to do it)
* Restless spirit (good), bound to complete a mission before passing peacefully to the Inner World. - social interaction, all kind of possible developments here...he can be a fighter, caster or whatever else.
* Restless spirit bullied/forced to make good deeds in order to amend for his acts in life.
* Monk/some other class coming from the Holy Mountains. Multiple possible developments here too.
* Gentle monster, raised by the church, searching for his place on this world.
* A sarcastic gryphon, feared by the imperial scouts, because he makes them cry (especially girls). And a nine-hours long voyage with him is a daunting prospective. What will happen to him? Hilarity ensues.


Ah well, each of theese ideas can be worked out in order to provide a different experience....a dark fantasy theme, a comical experiene, epic adventures, thirst for exploration, delving for knowledge, politics and conquest. Mixind allowed too....hark.

Hard to choose.

I shall admit that the impossible gryphon is funny, but my top spots would go for dragon/pseudodragon. The problem is that all of the others are fine for me too: it all depends what kind of campaign do you want...the only thing I'd like to avoid is choosing something that precludes the possibility to move around freely. 

At the end, all of depends what kind of campaign do you want, character sheet aside.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 7, 2008)

Darn; I've been having fun tossing around various cool ideas (your sarcastic griffon bit made me laugh!) Now I suppose I'm actually going to have to think about picking something...

I have to admit, the idea of playing a sentient tree has always appealed to me for some odd reason, though I could never figure out how to fit it into a standard game. I think my interest all stems (heh heh) from a silly episode of the Tick I saw years ago in which a gaggle of animated potted shrubs stole a pickup truck and went joy riding around the City. "Weeeeeeee!!!" I still think the sapling idea could be fun to try as long as he's occasionally got some sylvan allies to speak/trade with. Taking a few levels in druid might also help him be more spiritual and self-sufficient seeing as how he could buff and heal himself while summoning animal allies as needed.

The undead spirit could likewise be fun, though I think I'd need a better rundown of how your cosmology differs from the D&D norm. Skulking around while passing through walls, shifting in and out of the ethereal/spirit plane (if playing a ghost character) and possessing bodies to further personal goals, all while dealing with the regrets and loss of a life now past could make for a dynamic and fresh campaign; one of personal horror. Lots of angst there...

The dragon idea, as I see it, can be played out in one of three ways; with a hatchling metallic dragon (as a versatile, stealthy melee combatant able to easily interact with any humanoid species), as a pseudodragon (a less versatile though stealthy diminutive dragon who'll develop some eldritch punch with the eventual acquisition of class levels) or with a winged dragonwrought kobold (from Races of the Dragon).

The latter could be described/played essentially just like a pseudodragon (they're pretty much the same size and shape) though they're mechanically fairly different. Essentially, we could ignore the kobold association and simply treat the character as an unusual diminutive dragon of obscure origin; just like the pseudodragon. Essentially, one trades the pseudodragon's special abilities for an ECL 0 and the versatility of a class built PC. If taking levels in Dragonfire Adept base class, such a character would be able to adopt human shapes freely beginning as early as level 6.

However we handle the dragon PC's mechanical aspects, I think I'd prefer having the character be a little more independent with some human alliances rather than be an NPC's pet or sidekick. What do you think?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadly yes, you have to choose, eventually.

Yeah, I don't really like the PC to be just the follower of some NPC.

I see now what was your intention about the story campaign, and sadly it can't be done. It is true that theres not only the prime material, but the other planes are not what you are used to. There's the astral plane, the etereal and the shadow plane. There is also the plane called Exsinit by the wizards: all the creatures summoned come from there. Due to the fact that no one can phisically get there, and the summoned creatures never speak about their home plane / planes, it is not known if Exsinit is one plane, or a combination of great numbers of planes. The church teaches us that whenever someone dies, he is judged (intersing fact: they never say that it is judged by the High Father. He is viewed not as a creator of everything that exists, but as a defender and guide of all that is good.) and sent to the Inner World ,where it rest for an eternity in a paradise, or in the Outer World, sharing it with the demons. Not a pleasant experience. 

You would be sent back, but I'm not really comfortable with an ethereal PC: magic is not really common and you will have a game-breaking advantage in any plot.

So we still have the treant, the hatchling, the pseudodragon and and the dragon-like creature.

I have to say that I'm not feeling really comfortable with the treant, too: I have not great experience with forest games and thus the style of descriptions and the consistence of the setting would be diminished.

So, I'd like you to chose between the dragon, kobold and pseudodragon. (that is the order of my preference, but I would accept any of them  )


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 7, 2008)

Your objections concerning the treant and the ghost are understandable and I don't mind going ahead with a dragon PC. Now how to do it...

The entire point of selecting a metallic dragon is to gain the ability to assume alternate shapes (arguably the most useful ability of a PC dragon). That makes it a straightforward choice between a silver and gold; they're the only two species who gain the alternate form special ability at a low ECLs (ECL 2 and 4 respectively). Between the two, the gold dragon is statistically the more combat effective since it's bigger, stronger and faster than the silver. The ability to breathe fire is also more quintessentially draconic. I've been playing a gold dragon hatcling for over four years now so I'm quite familiar with them, though perhaps a bit hesitant to try playing the same thing again. Being a small-sized silver might be sufficiently different to provide a different playing experience though. Hm...

Choosing a pseudodragon will pretty much rule out the option of ever adopting alternate forms; the soonest it'd be possible would be at ECL 11 (Pseudodragon Dragonfire Adept 6). It'd make structuring adventures in human lands (which seems to be your preference) somewhat more tricky. One option that occurs to me would be to have the pseudodragon have been raised (either openly or secretly) in the Temple of the All Father, its egg having been found and hatched by a lonely cloistered priest. Out of curiosity, does your CS feature any other gods aside from the Divine Trinity? Does the draconic pantheon exist?

The only problem with the dragonwrought kobold is what it trades in exchange for its low ECL; the biggest being easy access to flight. Dragonwrought kobolds can make up for that deficiency by spending many precious feats to gain wings and a limited ability to fly for short periods of time. I can't say that the prospect of playing a dragon who has to struggle to get into the air somewhat less tempting. The extra eldritch versatility of such a character is a tempting alternative to the true dragon's straightforward melee abilities however.

It's a tough choice. Still not quite sure which way to go with it, I just figured I'd let you in on my inner thoughts on the decision. Feel free to offer your opinion and suggestions.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok then, before you go on with your choice, I'll give you a list of my house rules: it may help you in the process.

-At first level you gain a bonus feat. It shall be a feat like Focused Skill (skill), or a negotiator-like feat (+2/+2 to your skills), or a regional feat (I know...it is hard to justify giving one to a dragon).

-All characters gain two additional skill points each level, but they may spend it only ona Profession/Craft. One of them can be spent for a knowledge skill (not both, however)

-Feats are fun. I think that feats are a great way to make a Pc or Npc unique, and there are too few of them. Therefore all characters gain feats at 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th and so on level.

There are no Draconic deities. There are greater spirits in this world that have connection to dragons, or were dragons themselves, but they are not object of worship, and they don't make their existence known. If you play a draconic or dragon-related PC, they will soon or later take part of the plot, and it is possible for you to have a connection for them since the very beginning. 

As for other deities outside of the triad, generally humans don't need them. The Father covers the traditionals domains of a good - related human deity (and it's clerics can choose from a big list of domains - at least 8-9). The Mother covers the good - chaotic - nature related aspects, while the Son is a kind of strange: everyone who doesn't feel related to the other two gods can worship him. He is a kind of trickster, opportunist, generally good, but with a little bit of end-justifies-means philosophy. 

In the borderlands of the Empire the Faith becomes less structured and adherent to the common principles, and it mixes it with some old pagan cults. A priest of an imperial city may not recognize a celebration of the mother held in a remote village on the outskirts of the forests surround the Ishiza plains.

Those of Ishiza generally worship a pantheon of tribal deities (hunters, warriors and mounted raiders, as well as their enemies). They grudgingly admit the worship of the Father in their lands. Some other kingdom have an organized churches (and some of them worship the Father but don't recognize the authority of the imperial church on matters of faith)

Dwarfs have their own deities, of course, as well as other races, of course.



Now, to adress your questions about the loss of flight/alternate form, I have though about the dragon's questions (the decision of taking the intelligent dragons out the of the normal campaign was taken a week after I started building the world, but I have never truly expanded it. So I'm coming up with some new ideas and justifications now).

The untainted blood of intelligent dragons carries many benefits, and places a great burden on your shoulders. One of your benefits is the fact that whatever kind of intelligent dragon has access to alternate forms, either by abilites granted by his progression, or by feats. So, your choice is not limited to gold and silver dragons: I'm pretty much allowing any kind of true dragon that is out there in the manuals. Third party manuals or custom builds are ok, too. The same goes for flying, and the same applies to pseudodragons and kobolds: it is the blood legacy that matters.

So at the end it is your choice. We will gnaw the mechanical aspects afterwards.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow; your house rules are fairly extensive. I generally prefer playing by the book, but I don't mind tweaking a few things if that's what you prefer. Lots of extra feats and skill points to think about...

So, am I to understand that you intend to create a feat that'll grant any creature of the dragon type the ability to assume alternate forms? That'd certainly influence my intended character build.

As to alternate true dragons; it was my intention to use the dragon monster class progressions provided in Dragon Magazine, starting at ECL 4 as you mentioned in your original post and then progressing level by level normally afterwards. I'm not certain what you have in mind progression-wise if you suggest using other dragon types though. Care to clarify how you intend to handle starting level and progression?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

Eh...to say I don't know savage species well enough to make new progressions....I was thinking about the metallic dragons, the crystal ones, and the planar dragons. You can make up the progression. As this is a solo campaign, balance is not the issue, so don't be scared to make a progression that is not perfectly balanced.

As for the feats, yes I thought about a feat that grants (maybe not unlimited) alternate form capability somewhere around ECL 4, and a feat that gives you fly (maybe not unlimited) somewhere around ECL 6. As you become more powerful, these abilities may become at will: we'll decide whether by another feat investment or just by level progression (like, you can fly for you CONx2 minutes each day at level 6, conx3 minutes at level 7, and 24 hours/day at level 14 ... just an example)

As you noticed, I don't care much about the rules. I always try to balance them (well, the fact that a human gets feats at 1st, 1st, 1st, 3rd, 5, 7th, 9th and so on level is not very balancing for the monsters....but they are buffed too, don't pity them  ), but I have no problem messing with them. I'm also known because for the fact that I allow trades regarding the class: for example I allow fighters to trade heavy armor proficiency for a +4 to ride at first level.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been thinking about it some more and I think I'd like to go ahead with the pseudodragon PC. Sorry; I know it was your least favorite of the three options.  

As I see it, I've already explored the concept of a gold hatchling dragon PC; any other true dragon I could pick would end up feeling largely the same though inferior to the statistically superior gold. I think I've also gotten my fill of playing a naive infant dragon with a melee focus.

A pseudodragon on the other hand can be played as an adult with mature motives and savvy. I'd also be moving away from the brute force of the larger draconic species to focus instead on the eldritch power which dragons traditionally embody, but that true dragon PCs never manage to achieve in play because of their young age.

The kobold, though tempting, ends up feeling like a reduced or neutered excuse for a pseudodragon. Since the pseudodragon begins as an ECL 5 creature, we could start the campaign there and have it begin leveling in a class after it's begun exploring the larger world. For the pseudodragon it'd be like starting at the beginning of the adventure instead of coming into the story halfway as it would with a 5th level kobold. Whenever possible, I prefer to avoid butchering the rules if possible.

A glance at the pseudodragon's stats seem to indicate that its ability modifiers would work out to be -4 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con and +2 Wis. Did you want to use a point buy system to generate ability scores or roll some dice? I generally prefer point buy myself...

Storywise I believe a pseudodragon wouldn't consider itself "pseudo" anything. If anything, with the lack of any other intelligent species of dragon in the world, it'd probably consider itself to be the apex of draconic existence seeing as its the most savvy and smart. The fact that it is also naturally telepathic would only feed into that notion I'd imagine. Pseudodragons would likely regard other dragons much as humans regard ogres, trolls and giants; big, powerful and dangerous, but quite stupid and ultimately unimportant in the big scheme of things. 

I think I'd like my pseudodragon to have started off its life in a natural setting, perhaps in the woods near a rural human settlement where it could have observed human society enough to familiarize itself with them. Now its grown ready to indulge its curiosity and begin exploring the world at large in hopes of accumulating knowledge and wealth. Alternatively, some event could occur which would prompt it to leave its forest home in favor of entering human settlements.

I even have some ideas as to how it could communicate and interact with humans without revealing itself as a dragon without the need to adopt a human shape at first.

Heh, I'm starting to get excited by the pseudodragon concept now.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok then, pseudodragon be it 

5d6 take highest 4 (I use high powered builds for solo campaigns), you can move up to 2 points from your second highest stat to you lowest stat.

Growing in a natural setting is ok. Your egg was placed in a non-natural cave, and it had some objects (will describe it later, I have to thing about some things).

You should choose what kind of settlement is nearby. You can tell me the type/mood of the settlement and/or tell me where it is placed on the map.

Regarding the event that prompted it to enter the human society, I'm giving you some tracks to choose from, and I'll develop it.

1) The winds of war are coming: heretics/local nobles/foreign power are going to battle with their enemies nearby.
2) The city is already under attack, by bandits/a foreign army/ancient fathers, angered by human settlers that dared "attack" the forest
3) There is a new governor in the city, and people are not pleased by him.
4) A group of wizards came into the city, and it seems that they want to explore some ancient ruins nearby. Wild rumors about them are getting people's interest: they are searching for a holy relic, no, actually they are studying some local effects on magic, no. actually they thing that once those ruins were inhabited by wizards and dragons.

And yes, you would certainly call youself "Dragon"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't mean to be difficult, but would it possible to scale back the power levels a bit? I'm not really used to playing characters with super-boosted stats, skills and feats; I think I'd prefer a somewhat more moderate power level if at all possible; the challenges could perhaps be scaled back a bit to compensate. I am afterall, already starting off at a higher ECL then you'd originally planned. Combined with a standard array of ability scores I'm already going to be playing a pseudodragon who easily outclasses other members of its species. Perhaps I could simply roll 4d6 drop the lowest and keep the extra skill points and feats as a compromise? If it's a problem for you though, then I'll just go ahead and build a character with the boosted stats as indicated.

As for setting, I imagined living within a few miles of the forest's edge near a cluster of small farming villages, which in turn are a few leagues from a reasonably significant city. I don't know whereabouts in your world that'd best fit in; preferably somewhere with a history of draconic activity.

I have to admit that I'm uncertain what a lone pseudodragon could do in the midst of a all out war except keep safe and hope it ends soon; so the first two options don't appeal overmuch. The latter option would seem to be a good impetus for my character's involvement however.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 8, 2008)

If you prefer toning the power levels a little bit down, that's perfectly fine for me.

Hmm...draconic activity.

Wild dragons are really rare in the lands of the Empire, to the point that there are many imperial citizens who don't even believe in their existence. Indeed, several orders of the church (based primarily around Sorenn, the imperial capitol city) insisti upon a rational view on the world: one that negates the existance of the most fantastical creatures (like dragons, unicorns and so on). They grudgingly admit that some fantastic creatures exist, but only because they are summoned, so they are not very real.

There are wild dragons scattered out of the borders of the empire, however. Dragons praying on cattle are reasonably common in semi-indipendant states, and along the contries in north-eastern Anarenn, there are even repots of overlappin dragon territories, which leads to a fight between these monsters of legend.

In the Virdees, wild dragons can be encountered, and often valiant knights try to imitate the legends by trying to fight them. Almost always this leads to the loss of some precious well-made armor, because of the useless idiot who was wearing it.

There are known dragons living in the Holy Mountains, but it seems that they don't provoke that much havok. Indeed, whenever dragons hunters dare to enter the mountains, searching for them, they are genty sent away by a party of monks and priests.

I would suggest placing you in Hethron. It's a feudal forest kingdom. At its west, there's a chain of mountains covered by thick and dangerous forests, and further east there are the Virdees. North of it there are other forests, inhabited by human tribes (think the saxons), and thereafter there's the northern limit of Anarenn. At the eastern edge of Hethron there's the great river Oddai, that flows south until it flows south to to lake Amarya, the greates lake of Anarenn. Hethron doesn't hold much power, even if  it covers a lot of territory. It's people are isolationists, and they are far from any Imperial territory or Imperial road. It mainly communicates with Hargrass, another kindgom at the east, and Mirui, one of the great commercial cities, placed on the northern shore of lake Amarya.

Are we going for option 4) then?


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 8, 2008)

Alright, I'll try banging out a character sheet this evening. Am I to understand that I'm to ignore the issue of starting equipment altogether?

For local draconic activity, it doesn't really matter to me if the draconic activity is current or merely a local legend based in the distant past. In fact, the idea that no one in the area believes in the existence of dragons or that the local legends about them are merely fairy tales could be amusing.  

I don't really have a good grip on the world or its geography so I'll defer to your better judgement. If Hethron is a good fit, then we can go with that. When you were describing it, you didn't really say anything about what lies to the west of it though...

In many ways, I imagine that pseudodragons are regarded (amongst humans at least) as having more in common with woodland fairies than the rampaging wyrms of yore, if anyone even knows about them that is. They're small, clever, mysterious and mischievous more than they are dangerous.

Option 4 seems fine to me; a mysterious cabal of wizards, ruins to explore, local legends of dragons and rumors of magic to investigate... Sounds like fun.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 8, 2008)

Dang. The Virdees are west of Hethron, not east. At the east there's Oddai and Hethron.

As for the starting equipment, we can convert in in something else. First of all, there will be some items in your cave (but they aren't going to be of much worth. There will be a somewhat rusted armor, some clothes and a book or two.) However, you have a better knowledge of some places unknown to human, where rare plants grow. And during the years of your youth, you have amassed a great deal of pretty stones: you have recently found that humans value them much for some reason...strange beasts. Well, they are barbarians after all 

No need to hurry with the sheet...I'd like to start the game after 10.01 (I've got an exam). Ah, forgot to mention int: feel free to change your racial feats, and if possible keep the 5th level slot open for the feat that enables you to gain human shape.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 8, 2008)

I intended to take a look at the pseudodragon's starting feats and skills and perhaps tweak them to suit my own tastes. As is though, the dragon will only have 2 racial hit dice when we start, so it should have only one feat for its first hit dice (and possibly the freebie feat you mentioned). It'll be gaining another feat as soon as it gains another hit dice next level (as its 3rd Hit Dice feat).

Personally, I'm in no rush to adopt human form just yet; I'd like to play for a bit and see how it goes before considering whether to take a made-up alternate-form feat if that's okay.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok. So you have feats at 1st, 3rd and 5th, with a bonus feat at 1st.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been having trouble accessing invisible castle to roll my stats since they seem to have changed their website. It doesn't seem to jive with my browser any longer. Anyway, I seemed to finally be able to save my roll results so I could post them here; the trick seems to be to not assign them to any particular abilities. Very confusing...

Anyway here are the results of a 4d6 drop the lowest set of rolls:

http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/15562/

I'll try assigning them later.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice rolls.

By they way, what class do you mean to take? I had a look on the dragonfire adept, and to say the truth I'd hate playing it (far too few invocations), but I have no problem in DM-ing it.

Also, what are your intentions (in general)? Are you going to search for a suitable human "companion" or you are just going to give orders and suggestions while staying hidden?

Another note: pseudodragons are described as tiny reddish dragons. If you want to change the color, feel free to do so.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Nice rolls.



Yeah, pretty good if a bit lopsided. You should have seen what I rolled with the 5d6 drop the lowest set though. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> By they way, what class do you mean to take? I had a look on the dragonfire adept, and to say the truth I'd hate playing it (far too few invocations), but I have no problem in DM-ing it.



I'm not entirely certain. A sorcerer is thematically appropriate though manipulating material components and voicing a spell's vocal components would be rather problematic for a pseudodragon; not to mention the oddity of having a familiar...

The dragonfire adept is also thematically appropriate but it does have its problems, specifically that some of the class' special abilities are redundant when playing a dragon. The class' natural armor bonus, for instance, doesn't stack with the pseudodragon's and bonuses to sleep and paralysis saves don't mean much when one is already immune to those conditions. Some of the invocations are pretty sweet however; especially the ability to assume humanoid forms at 6th level.  

An alternative to the sorcerer is to use the psion class instead; no components to worry about and there's more flexibility in the use of its powers. The dragonfire adept could also be replaced with the warlock class; though I hate its bogus association with infernal powers.  

What do you think?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Also, what are your intentions (in general)? Are you going to search for a suitable human "companion" or you are just going to give orders and suggestions while staying hidden?



I was leaning towards the latter, at least to start. I'll have to see how it develops in-game.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Another note: pseudodragons are described as tiny reddish dragons. If you want to change the color, feel free to do so.



As I see it, with their natural camouflage abilities, pseudodragons already have some measure of control over their coloration; I'd been toying with the idea of having my character effect subtle changes in hue based on its mood.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, you are probably right about the sorcerer

As for the dragonfire adept, my main problem is that even if there are some sweet invocations, you know how many? 5-6 even if you are high level. Heck, a sorcerer is more versatile, and that says it all.

The psion class would be good indeed, but if that is the case, I'd like you to slightly change the esterior aspect of the dragon: it has decended by the gem dragons at that point. Nothing too strange, maby some scales that are shiny and crystal like.

As for the warlock's power source, Wizards many times suggested that it may come form other sources, like feys and celestials. Dragons are fine for me. However, keep in mind that whatever the power that you display, someone will probably take you for a small devil or something like that: you have to admit that psudodragons have that slightly devilish look .
If you take the warlock class, we can explaint the fiendish resilience as a draconic one, and the eldritch blast would be different from the fiendish warlock's blasts, but I don't thing that a common zealot may notice the change.



> As I see it, with their natural camouflage abilities, pseudodragons already have some measure of control over their coloration; I'd been toying with the idea of having my character effect subtle changes in hue based on its mood.




Ok.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't think there were any demons in Anarenn for pseudodragons to resemble. I must have misunderstood something you'd said earlier.

I'll take a look at the Warlock and psion classes (and possibly others). There's no hurry, except that the choice of class will affect my ability score allocation somewhat.

As I see it, pseudodragons are already tied to psionics regardless of their appearance; they're naturally telepathic (which neither the chromatics nor metallics can boast). They're also particularly fond of gemstones IIRC.

Somehow I don't expect that my choice of class (warlock or not) is what'll influence how NPCs react to me.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 9, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I didn't think there were any demons in Anarenn for pseudodragons to resemble. I must have misunderstood something you'd said earlier.




The answeris difficult. There are "some" demons summoned by "some" wizards. Generally the Church regards arcane magic with a certain suspicioun, but they usually have to admit that wizards are extremely organized in certain aspects. Living for almost 2000 years in a world where the faith can gather 90% of the population against you is bound to make you realize that you have to control yourself and your buddies. If a lone wizard or a little tower of wizards somehow create havok, this may lead to wide revenge in the entire world, and the remaining wizards wouln't be overjoyed. Thus there are firm rules about what a wizard can do with demons, where, why and how. These are not common knowledge, of course. 

Suffice to say that when there are signs of demonic activities, wizards are almost never to blame. Actually, they are among the first to mobilitate and give full support to the Church in finding the culprits.

On a side note, demonic activity is different from those common in the usual fantasy settings: there have never been demonic invasions, or even a single demon fooling around in the open. That is perhaps due to the powerful Church. Due to that, demonic activity is usually of the subtle, corrupting kind. That promts the church to warn and educate the population to recognize the signs of demonic corruption, and demon themselves. So, someone with red flaming eyes, thick scales and horns and razors coming out from his body would certainly be recognized on sight as someone uncommon and very probably dangerous.



> As I see it, pseudodragons are already tied to psionics regardless of their appearance; they're naturally telepathic (which neither the chromatics nor metallics can boast).



True



> They're also particularly fond of gemstones IIRC.




Yeah, but I'd say it's just your racial and unlimited greed 



> Somehow I don't expect that my choice of class (warlock or not) is what'll influence how NPCs react to me.




Yeah, I can see that it's quite true 

However, a priest generally accepts arcane magic, because he has a certain amount of trust in wizards. Other kind of magic, if identified as different, may baffle him and raise his suspicion. He could at least insist to take you for an examination by a expert priest, or a wizard he trusts. This is not uncommon: it often happens that sorcerers and other unusual casters are given a formal acceptance by the wizard's tower, even if they go on with their life thereafter. They are strongly encouraged not to go on the battlefields, not to raise deads and not to play with people's mind. The spells known by a wizard can be controlled: if he wants necromantic spells, he has to live in a particular tower where they teach them, and he has to abide their rules. 

But who can control the spells known by a sorcerer? That is why they are less trusted.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's my preliminary character build. I discovered some mistakes (big surprise there) in the pseudodragon's monster manual stat block; mostly with its skills (its max ranks at 2 HD is 5 rather than 6).

I haven't yet factored in the extra skill points and the bonus feat you'd mentioned in your house rules. Just so you know, pseudodragons don't have crafts, knowledges or professions as a part of its class skills, so I'm not certain how or if you want to allocate them to this particular PC.

For the bonus feat, you'd mentioned regional feats as an option; which regional feats were you referring to and which might be available to this character? Also, which languages would be available to learn in the campaign starting area?

Anyway, take a look below and let me know if there's anything in the block which seems wrong or that you don't understand.  








Pseudodragon (with no class)

NG Tiny Dragon
*Init* +6; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7;
Blindsense 60 ft., low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* telepathy 60 ft., Common, Hethon, Sylvan, ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 22, touch 18, flat-footed 16
*hp* 24 (2 HD)
*Immune* paralysis, sleep
*SR* 19
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9, *Will* +3
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 15-ft., fly 60-ft. (good)
*Melee* sting +8 (1d3-2 plus poison) and bite +3 (1)
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)
*Base Atk* +2; Grp –8
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 22, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 10, Chr 10
*Feats* Alertness, Flyby Attack, Weapon Finesseb
*Skills* Craft (alchemy) +4, Decipher Script +4, Diplomacy +7,
Hide +23 (+25 in forests or overgrown areas), Knowledge (local) +4,
Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +7, Search +8, Sense Motive +5,
Spot +7, Survival +5 (+7 following tracks), Tumble +8,
Use Magic Device +2
*Possessions* 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 16, initial damage sleep for 1 minute,
secondary damage sleep for 1d3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based
and includes a +2 racial bonus.
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 
*Experience* 10,000


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

Regional feats: one of the following should be ok. Note: I toned them down, as I give them free.

Fearless:
You get a +6 bonus to saves against fear effects, magic or otherwise.

Forester:
You gain +1 to Hide, Listen, Move silently and Spot checks.
When you are in forest terrain, this bonus increases to +2

Smooth Talk:
You take only a -7 to Diplomacy when attempting a full round check.

Strong Soul:
You gain a +1 bonus to all Fortitude and Will saves. Against death effects, energy drain effects and ability drain effects this bonus increases to +2

The village nearby is inhabited by humans, but there are two halfings and thrice per year some dwarf come down by the mountains to gather food. You can take those languages. You may leave a bonus language slot open, so that later you can learn it without having to level and spend skill points. Keep in mind that the language spoken nearby is quite different from the language of the Empire, however. So you have the local language, and a common language. The "common" is used by merchants or traveling people, but it is quite limited: you can't speak about religion, philosophy or other complex subjects in common.

I will allow you skill as a class skill, if you can reasonably explain why your tiny dragon should be good at it. For example, I see no problem with knowledge (local), or even knowledge (history), as soon as you get yourself some book on history or someone who has those ranks and is willing to teach you. Same goes for craft (flower compositions) 

I noticed that you are keeping Alertness. Is that intentional?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

Note: I can access invisible castle too. Grr.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2008)

So, human, halfling and dwarf are their own distinct languages and all three are separate from common? Are there different different dialects of human? Is sylvan a language spoken in the area and if so, who in the forest speaks it? Does draconic exist as its own language or are Anarenn's dragons too stupid to have developed their own language?

BTW, where does my forest fit on the "nasty" scale and what is it called? What other creatures live in this forest? What is the village called and which country is it in?

Dragons do indeed get 6+Int skill points per hit dice (x4 for the 1st hit dice as normal). By my count that'd give my pseudodragon 45 skill points. Unfortunately, only the skills mentioned in a monster's entry are considered class skills, which for a pseudodragon includes Diplomacy, Hide, Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spot and Survival. So I started by maxing out those 7, which used up 35 points. Then I spent the rest of my 10 points as cross-class skills on Decipher Script (since you mentioned I'd have books in my cave), Tumble and Use Magic Device (cause they might prove useful). Throw in the ability modifiers, size modifiers, synergy bonuses and racial bonuses and voila! Why? Did you spot any mistakes?

I'm having trouble imagining any crafts, professions or knowledges being accessible enough to a pseudodragon to count as racial class-skills.

I put in Alertness cause, it being normal for pseudodragons, I figured it'd make sense to assign it as my 1st level bonus feat. Also, being a solo player, I can't afford to miss Listen and Spot checks. That'd leave me free to pick out something else as my standard 1st level feat. I was considering taking Flyby Attack.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Note: I can access invisible castle too. Grr.



You can or you can't?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, I checked the skill points and they are fine. Keep in mind that as for languages known, you can leave unused skill points and fill them later (but before leveling). 

Dwarf and halfling are languages on their own. Imperial (called "seran") too. "Common" is a mix of 60-70% seran, 5-10 other languages and the rest are words from local dialects tham somehow affirmed themselves. It is most of all a spoken language, used in order to understand someone coming from anywhere in the world. The language spoken in Hethon is a mix between seran, common and the language of the tribes at the north (they were the original inhabitants of this land). I will rule that if you are trying to learn a language very similar to one that you already know, you need to spend only one skill point, instead of two.



> I'm having trouble imagining any crafts, professions or knowledges being accessible enough to a pseudodragon to count as racial class-skills.




Well, it depends. I think that some knowledge skill should be regarded as class skills, but if you have a different view, I have no problem with that. However, with your intelligence, it would seem strange if can't grasp quickly a book about history. Your only probelm is the fact that you didn't have any source for those knowledge skills. But knowledge(nature) is ok even without a source: you were living in a forest, up to now.

The question is not that important, however, as from now on you will be taking class levels, with their own class skill sets.

I can't access invisible castle...


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2008)

So, to make certain I'm getting this straight, all characters gain common for free and a pseudodragon's "native" language is sylvan; so both those languages are free for me. In addition to those I get to pick three bonus languages and of those immediately available are Hethon, Halfling and Dwarf?

Who, if anyone, commonly knows Draconic or Sylvan?

So do I know who lives in the forest, what it's called and the name of the nearby village? How many people live in the village and is it purely agricultural?

I believe all I have to do is assign my 4 bonus skill points and a feat and I'm pretty much ready to play (though I might tweak a few little things yet if that's okay). Am I missing anything? When would you like to start?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

Let's see.

First of all, I forgot your question on the nastiness of the forest. It's on the eastern side of the Berlenda mountains, that divide Hethon from the Virdee. We could say that it's on the low-middle level on the danger scale. It goes worse as you go deeper into the mountains, because of the great number of humanoids, but there isn't that much of danger where you are. Some wandering humanoids, wild beasts, wolfs and boards. Dire animals are not too uncommon, but there is little nature spirits activity. We are by no way near the absurd level of nastiness that certain forests present. In other places of Anarenn, a forest can engulf an entire army and never release them again.

As I said, there are some treants speaking Sylvan. Also, you have some books in your cave, that are most certainly written in draconic: their letters make your blood tickle. However, as there was no one to teach you, you can't read or speak draconic.

And no, common in not free, however most people in the world spend the two skill points necessary to learn it. So you have Sylvan, and tree bonus languages. Should you decide to pick them now, those available are Common, Hethon, Halfling and Dwarf.

You know several people living in the forest: mainly small families of human peasants. The closer is less than 1 mile from your home, but you are fairly certain that they could never find it: it's extremely well hidden, on a high ground. They would have to climb several trees, and then a nasty slope to even manage to see it. The family is composed by Etheryl, his wife Shereena, and their daughters Shiri (16 years) and Danee (4 years). They also have a son, Ibranden, who is an apprentice to the blacksmith in Eruin, the nearest village.

The village is 600m from the forest, and it is mostly agricular. As you are in the west-northern part of Hethon, you are not on the commercial routes that go from the major cities to the south. There are almost 300 humans in the village and the surrounding farms.

The real interesting town however is Adarje, a big town 10 miles to the east. There should be at least 6000 humans there, with a local garrison of the king's army, and a little chapterhouse of church's soldiers. It is on a big road that goes from the south to the north, so there is greater trading there. You have never been there, though: only seen in from a far distance.

There is no soldier in Eruin, however there's the local militia, and there are mounted soldiers that everyday come from Adarje. 

I was thinking about starting the IC thread tomorrow, if that's ok with you.
I should have no problem in posting once, maybe twice per day, but I have an erratic access to the computer. So I may post and then be unavailable for 7 hour. 

Ah, and you need a name, I suppose


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2008)

Hm. I think I get the general layout of the area, though a map would be helpful I think.

I'm trying to picture my cave; so it's a small cleft high up on some sort of cliff? You make it sound all but inaccessible to anyone without significant climbing experience or the ability to fly; which would be ideal I think. Roughly how many cubic feet of space is there on the inside? How far back in does it go? How high off the ground is it and what kind of Spot and Climb checks would be involved in trying to reach it from the ground?

I took ranks in Decipher Script to help justify how my dragon puzzled out the meaning of the books in his cave. If that's insufficient to read the books and thereby learn draconic, should I put those skill ranks into something else? From who did my dragon learn sylvan? Friendly treants?

There's an ecology of the pseudodragon article in an old 2e Dragon magazine that I intend to dig out and read tonight. It might give me a better idea of the kinds of crafts, knowledges and profession skills a pseudodragon might conceivably have. I was toying with the idea of taking ranks in Craft (alchemy) and Knowledge (local) and/or (nature).

I'm still toying with a few names, but it occurred to me that having hatched and grown on its own, it may not have never had need to pick a name before.

Starting tomorrow sounds good.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> There's an ecology of the pseudodragon article in an old 2e Dragon magazine that I intend to dig out and read tonight. It might give me a better idea of the kinds of crafts, knowledges and profession skills a pseudodragon might conceivably have. I was toying with the idea of taking ranks in Craft (alchemy) and Knowledge (local) and/or (nature).




That would really help. I'm having trouble finding anything on pseudodragons  It is always useful to have some facts that lead you to new ideas.



> Hm. I think I get the general layout of the area, though a map would be helpful I think.




I'll try to do something with Photoshop, but it will be an ugly mess. Will post the link to imageshack asap (probably tomorrow)



> . Roughly how many cubic feet of space is there on the inside? How far back in does it go?




It is quite big, actually. It seems to be a cave-house. At first it seems to be an natural cavern, then it turns and ends with several small tunnel. One of these (big enough for a crawling human to use it, but he would be really tight) leads to 4 chambers. One is where you were hatched, another one is filled with books (all of them pretty old and dusted and in bad condition). There is some furniture in the other two chambers, but nothing else. There are no clothes or other items that give any clue about who built the cavern. All rooms are 10x10x7.5 ft. and they are in line, descending. Whoever used it had to use a ladder to go from one room to another. Will try to make a sketch of it later.



> How high off the ground is it and what kind of Spot and Climb checks would be involved in trying to reach it from the ground?




It's impossible to see it from ground, simply because the entrance of the cave faces the plains, but it's not vertical, and there's a slope behind it. So, the only way to see it is standing on a higher ground, at a specific position in the mountains behind. So far you have found 3 positions: one of them is a small hill with no trees, another two are some big (and visible) trees. The DCs for spot are respectively at least 30, 25 and 32.

Climbing it would be rather difficult too, and no one with his wits would do it if he wasn't searching for something. However, if someone spots your cavern, with a little bit of time, and maybe some rope and help, and a DC 20 climb check, he should be able to get in in your lair.



> I took ranks in Decipher Script to help justify how my dragon puzzled out the meaning of the books in his cave. If that's insufficient to read the books and thereby learn draconic, should I put those skill ranks into something else? From who did my dragon learn sylvan? Friendly treants?




Sorry, no. The checks that you are able to muster aren't by any mean enough to decipher draconic (even if you get a +2 racial, houseruled). However, you understand some simple words, and with a little bit of help from some scholar, and a little bit of time, you should make great progresses. Keep in mind that draconic is one of the rarest languages in the world (in this campaign, it is the root of the language of magic, but nowdays it is really different). Furthermore, no one can say that he completely understand draconic: there are always some older and more obscure words and letters. You are already way higher than most of the scholars in this field, mainly because you have access to at least 10 books written in draconic. Even if they speak about a completely useless subject (like how to raise a chicken), they are worth at least 2000gp in total. 



> I'm still toying with a few names, but it occurred to me that having hatched and grown on its own, it may not have never had need to pick a name before.




It may be, but then how are should Oak and Tall, your closest treant friend, call you? "Little pesky too curious and excitable pest"?  They would spend half an hour just to greet you


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

BTW, i tried invisible castle with IE and it works.

It seems that the problem is with Firefox.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2008)

I took Flyby Attack as my 1st level feat and heathon and common as my bonus languages with one slot kept free (hopefully for draconic). For my four bonus skill points I'll take your suggestion and take a rank each in Knowledge nature and local. The two remaining points are tricky to figure out. A few ideas I had was Craft (alchemy) or Profession (herbalist) since my PC is pretty clever and pseudodragons are familiar with various leaves, fruits and berries from their omnivorous diet. Aside from that, I'm considering Craft (calligraphy) since my dragon has many written examples to study and copy and Profession (scout) since he's familiar with his woodland home. The problem with Professions is that they represent services that a character can use to earn money; something I have trouble imagining my PC getting into. What do you think?

I've read through the Dragon mag article. Much of the crunchy bits are obsolete, though the fluffy bits are interesting. Here are a few highlights:

• Pseudodragons supposedly use their telepathic abilities to "eavesdrop" on a potential companions' thoughts to judge their worth.
• Pseudodragons most often bond with humans, elves, halflings and gnomes as lifelong companions, in that order of preference. Some pseudodragons choose members of sylvan races as companions such as nymphs, dryads and centaurs.
• A pseudodragon can only link with one companion at a time, and the bond can then only be broken by the death of either participant. Through their link, the dragons can transmit everything they see and hear to their companion out to a range of 240 yards. They can also share their spell resistance with their companion through physical contact.
• A pseudodragon's barbed tail is sharp like a hypodermic needle and they are able to wield it against foes directly in front of them; much like a scorpion.
• Pseudodragon venom can be harvested; up to 20 ounces per week or 12 ounces at once if slain. It in turn can be sold for about 100 gp per ounce. Pseudodragons consider being milked for venom demeaning.
• Beings poisoned enter a cataleptic state in which their bodies grow rigid yet remain pliable, so that victims will tend to remain in any position into which they are moved.
• Pseudodragons are generally diurnal because they're cold blooded and need the heat of the sun to generate body heat to remain active. At night they grow sluggish. _I'd dispute that conclusion myself._
• Pseudodragons lair in hollow trees, caves, or even in abandoned underground burrows.
• Pseudodragons hibernates through the winter months.
• Pseudodragons collect bright shiny objects; colored glass, coins and especially gemstones. They tend to value attractiveness rather than inherent value.
• While omnivorous, pseudodragons prefer fresh meat above all else. Their diet consists primarily of rodents and small birds. They also eat leaves, fruits and berries. They refuse to touch carrion due to their finicky natures.
• Though generally solitary, pseudodragons congregate in the spring to mate in large groups, and with multiple partners, over a period of three days. Males are particularly territorial during these times and will immediately attack any trespassers.
• Females lay clutches of 4–6 brown speckled eggs that hatch in mid-summer. Differing fatherhood is possible for eggs of the same clutch. The mother cares for her young throughout the summer and fall and allows them to share her lair while hibernating through the winter. The young then set off to establish their own lair come spring.
• Amongst their own kind, pseudodragon make use of "thought-names"; a series of identifying images or memories that can be transmitted quickly with a mere though. Though names are hard to translate into words, so pseudodragons often allow their companions to assign them cute pet-names.
• Pseudodragon scales are translucent (much like fingernails) and it's the flesh beneath which can change color. Achievable colors are red, green, brown, black or any shade between; with multiple combinations at once being possible to mimic leafy camouflage.
• Pseudodragons periodically molt patches pf skin as they outgrow their old scales. They do so monthly through their first year, and about twice a year thereafter, though the process doesn't hinder them in any way. They do so by rubbing against rocks and tree bark.
• Pseudodragon skin can be used in the manufacture of rings of chameleon power, potions of rainbow hues and cloaks of elvinkind. Their blood can be used in the production of rings of spell resistance.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll have a better look at them in a moment.

Meanwhile, I started the IC thread, and I will be opening the OOC thread soon. As I don't feel that a rogues thread is needed for a solo campaign, post your char sheet on the fists post in the ooc thread.

I'll be making the map now.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2008)

Isn't this the OOC thread? Why start a new one?

I could repost my character as the second post in the IC thread.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

The first two pages on the different campaign ideas are not really necessary. I will salvage all the informations about the campaign setting, and I will put them - organized - in the new ooc thread. I like to keep things organized and focused: in this case, on the pseudodragon solo campaign.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2008)

Fair enough.

I take it that the three humans wandering in the forest aren't recognizable residents of the nearby village are they?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, not really.

Far too strange. Their accent is different. The girl is wearing expensive stuff, and the bodyguard has weapons and armors of exceptional quality, never seen before here around.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2008)

I assume the pair is speaking Hethon.

We didn't discuss the matter of rolling dice. I'm comfortable having you roll all the dice at your end, though I do enjoy seeing the results posted where appropriate.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, secret rolls are made by me on invisible castle, but not linked.

All the other rolls that usually a player does, you roll and link under a sblock. Are you able to use Invisible castle at this moment (try both firefox and ie)

From now on, refer to the other OOC thread, and post your character sheet first.


----------

